# Verkaufe diverse Titel



## UmpaLumpa (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

den Anfang mache ich mal mit meinen PC-Titeln, welche ich zu verkaufen habe. Diese sind natürlich beide ungenutzt und können nur einmal aktiviert werden.

Einmal einen Crysis 3 Key, welchen ich gewonnen habe. Leider habe ich am selben Tag ein paar Stunden vorher das Spiel bei nem Sonderangebot gekauft und somit brauche ich den Key nicht.

Dann habe ich hier noch ein mega Angebot. Eine Kopie meiner Anzeige auf Facebook:

*Alle Fans von Tomb Raider aufgepasst!
 Ich verkaufe hier eine neue und unbenutzte Sammleredition für wahre  Fans des neuen PC-Spieletitel. Dieses Paket enthält folgende Inhalte:
 - Das aktuelle PC Spiel in einer Steelbox!
 - Zwei exklusive Codes, welche euch eine exklusive Multiplayer-Map sowie das Explorer Pack sichern!
 - Eine weitere Hülle mit einem Presskit als Handbuch und als CD sowie vier Postkarten
 - Ein offiziees Tomb Raider Lithograph von Square Enix und Crystal Dynamics
 - Ein gebundener Comic "Tomb Raider The Beginning"

 Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Da ich das Spiel  schon vorher besaß und ich nicht der große Fan bin, möchte ich meine  Habe mit wahren Fans teilen, welche viel Wert auf Sammlerstücke in ihrem  Regal legen.*


______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dann habe ich noch folgende Playstation 3 Titel, falls wer Interesse hat, einfach melden 

*- Dead or Alive 5
 - Final Fantasy 13
 - Final Fantasy 13 -X2
 - Heavy Rain
 - Backbreaker
 - Army of Two
 - Uncharted Draes Schicksaal
 - UFC 2009
 - Madden NFL 12
 - Madden NFL 10
 - Fifa 12
 - Fifa 09
 - Pro Evolution Soccer 2010
*


----------

